# EuroTrac VST 180D



## tlfrantz

Guys, newbie here; I have a EuroTrac VST 180D with a Mitsubishi engine in it and I'm looking to change the oil and filter. Does anyone know a filter part no. I can cross reference here in the US? Mine's painted over and I can't read the number.

Also, anyone know where I can get parts for this thing? The tractor is a number of years old but it only has 19 hrs. on the clock, so that makes me think it breaks down a lot.

Thanks!
Tommy
Salem, VA, USA


----------



## urednecku

Sorry, I don't have any ideas, but wanted to welcome ya to the forum. Somebody should be by in a little bit that might know something about them.


----------



## chrpmaster

You might be able to cross reference the filter if you look up the engine. I googled it and it listed it as a model K3C. Not sure about this but if you check with a dealer you might be able to find out from there.

P.S. Welcome to the forum


----------



## gratedq

Did you get any info on this tractor? There is a dealer in Ohio where I bought mine. The engine is a Mitsubishi Model K3C


----------



## gratedq

I have a #MM409365 oil filter listed for mine. (Mit. part #)


----------



## tlfrantz

What's the number of that dealer in Ohio? Thanks for the filter pt no.


----------

